# Industry News: Nikon to make a D6 announcement on September 4, 2019



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2019)

> It looks like Nikon is gearing up to make some kind of announcement about the coming D6, their flagship DSLR and the direct competitor to the EOS-1D X series.
> *The latest Nikon D6 specifications from Nikon Rumors:*
> 
> Adding sensor stabilization delayed the D6 announcement
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2019)

Further confirmation that the DSLR is dead.  

IBIS is a nice addition!

Wave bye-bye to XQD. Presumably the D6 will support XQD, though. What’s nice is that like my 1D X (and unlike most other dual slot cameras including the 1D X II), the D6 will have two identical slots, which is really the way to go for dual-saving images.


----------



## reef58 (Aug 30, 2019)

This is exciting. I know the 1DXIII is around the corner and it will be glorious. I have no interest in IBIS personally but curious if Canon is going to add it to the 1D.


----------



## ozturert (Aug 30, 2019)

D6 with IBIS and better AF than D5 will be incredible


----------



## unfocused (Aug 30, 2019)

I feel like 2020-2021 are going to be very expensive years!


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 30, 2019)

Good news: Nikon is alive and about to introduce a fantastic new pro- camera!
And Canon will follow .


----------



## Canon1966 (Aug 30, 2019)

Waiting on Canon...


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm enjoying my new mirrorless, but I'd never trust a Sony A9 or A7R iv anywhere close to the rugged awesomeness of a Nikon D6 or Canon 1DX mk ii

Some on Youtube blab that Sony is way ahead, but for a complete dependable package, Nikon and Canon flagship bodies are like fortresses.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> I'm enjoying my new mirrorless, but I'd never trust a Sony A9 or A7R iv anywhere close to the rugged awesomeness of a Nikon D6 or Canon 1DX mk ii
> 
> Some on Youtube blab that Sony is way ahead, but for a complete dependable package, Nikon and Canon flagship bodies are like fortresses.


 A7R IV is not a flagship sports camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> A7R IV is not a flagship sports camera.


Did you miss the reference to the A9 or are you just making excuses?


----------



## Canon1966 (Aug 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> I'm enjoying my new mirrorless, but I'd never trust a Sony A9 or A7R iv anywhere close to the rugged awesomeness of a Nikon D6 or Canon 1DX mk ii
> 
> Some on Youtube blab that Sony is way ahead, but for a complete dependable package, Nikon and Canon flagship bodies are like fortresses.



Might be a good idea to do a beat up test on you tube. I recall a guy on youtube used to do that. : )


----------



## LDS (Aug 30, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Wave bye-bye to XQD. Presumably the D6 will support XQD, though.



CFExpress looks much more like XQD than CF/CFast...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2019)

LDS said:


> CFExpress looks much more like XQD than CF/CFast...


Physically they are same(Type-B) but use different protocols. Xqd is pci-e 2.0 interface with some unknown protocol while CFxpress moves to PCI-e 3.0 interface with NVMe protocol (electrical interface being same betn two many devices are capable of supporting CFxpress via firmware upgrade.). Both CF(IDE) & CFast(Sata) are dead moving forward with introfuction of CFxpress. Since Canon absolutley loves antiquated standards(Micro B connector on 90D with USB 2.0 controller) we can rest assured that replacement for 1Dx Mk 2 will come with atleast 1x CFast or CF slot unlike D6 which is moving away from 2xXQD.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 30, 2019)

So Nikon must be slowly getting away from having several D# models in fewer years and just having one camera spread over more years. Many D2 models, three D3 models, two D4 models, and now just one D5 model.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> I'm enjoying my new mirrorless, but I'd never trust a Sony A9 or A7R iv anywhere close to the rugged awesomeness of a Nikon D6 or Canon 1DX mk ii
> 
> Some on Youtube blab that Sony is way ahead, but for a complete dependable package, Nikon and Canon flagship bodies are like fortresses.


Couldn't agree more...


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> I'm enjoying my new mirrorless, but I'd never trust a Sony A9 or A7R iv anywhere close to the rugged awesomeness of a Nikon D6 or Canon 1DX mk ii
> 
> Some on Youtube blab that Sony is way ahead, but for a complete dependable package, Nikon and Canon flagship bodies are like fortresses.



And the incredible Canon pro support that is unique to Canon at their level.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 30, 2019)

Should be interesting to see the relative directions Nikon and Canon go with their new pro bodies. I can't see myself investing in a 1DX Mark III at this point but who knows. There would have to be some pretty compelling advantages. Those insanely expensive and increasingly obsolete CFAST cards are going to be yet another waste of storage dollars I imagine.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 30, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Further confirmation that the DSLR is dead.
> 
> IBIS is a nice addition!
> 
> Wave bye-bye to XQD. Presumably the D6 will support XQD, though. What’s nice is that like my 1D X (and unlike most other dual slot cameras including the 1D X II), the D6 will have two identical slots, which is really the way to go for dual-saving images.


I like being able to write to cheap and readily available SD cards. If Canon and Nikon go to dual internal exotics they should also provide a way to direct write via port to external media. In fact, they should do that regardless.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 30, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Should be interesting to see the relative directions Nikon and Canon go with their new pro bodies. I can't see myself investing in a 1DX Mark III at this point but who knows. There would have to be some pretty compelling advantages. Those insanely expensive and increasingly obsolete CFAST cards are going to be yet another waste of storage dollars I imagine.



Could always make the CFast cards as external storage drives for your computer lol. I've thought about doing that with mine.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 30, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Could always make the CFast cards as external storage drives for your computer lol. I've thought about doing that with mine.


They're great for "sneaker-netting" between computers but man do they get hot when you burn a lot of data onto one.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 30, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> "sneaker-netting"



What is that?

Yes they do get hot lol.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2019)

ethanz said:


> What is that?


It’s like snail mail. Or like a text message on paper.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 30, 2019)

Sorry. Guess I'm dating myself. Sneaker net is when you physically walk media from one computer to another wearing your "sneakers" so as not to have to wait for it to go through the network. Less of an issue today but still can take a long time for big files to go through wifi.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 30, 2019)

Lol, thanks for explaining. Old guys


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 30, 2019)

Yep. I often still have to use media between my Macs and PC's because networking them is always a hassle.

I used to have a pair of purple converse Chuck Taylor's that some media company gave me promoting their "sneaker net" storage products. I guess I gave them away. I'm pretty sure they went out of business. Iomega or SyQuest. Can't remember.


----------



## Canon1966 (Aug 30, 2019)

With the 90D and this being announced I don't think DSLRs are dead anytime soon. At least I hope not especially if we have several 'L' lenses. I do really like the EVFs though.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 30, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Should be interesting to see the relative directions Nikon and Canon go with their new pro bodies. I can't see myself investing in a 1DX Mark III at this point but who knows. There would have to be some pretty compelling advantages. Those insanely expensive and increasingly obsolete CFAST cards are going to be yet another waste of storage dollars I imagine.



I doubt cfast will be used anymore by Canon, I hope.


----------



## reef58 (Aug 30, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> I doubt cfast will be used anymore by Canon, I hope.



What do you think they will use? I really suspect the 1dx3 will be my next camera but your comment has me curious


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2019)

I was worried about the cost of CFast when buying the 1DX2, more like I just didn't want to afford them as opposed to couldn't. I've used three of these guys extensively shooting video at 4K60 without a hiccup. That's 256 GB for $100 USD! I only chanced buying the first thinking it'd still be OK for photos but was pleasantly surprised. So, for me it's a non-issue.





__





Super Talent STT CFAST 256GB Pro Storage Cards (FDM256JMDF) : Amazon.ca: Electronics


Super Talent STT CFAST 256GB Pro Storage Cards (FDM256JMDF) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 31, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Physically they are same(Type-B) but use different protocols. Xqd is pci-e 2.0 interface with some unknown protocol while CFxpress moves to PCI-e 3.0 interface with NVMe protocol (electrical interface being same betn two many devices are capable of supporting CFxpress via firmware upgrade.). Both CF(IDE) & CFast(Sata) are dead moving forward with introfuction of CFxpress. Since Canon absolutley loves antiquated standards(Micro B connector on 90D with USB 2.0 controller) we can rest assured that replacement for 1Dx Mk 2 will come with atleast 1x CFast or CF slot unlike D6 which is moving away from 2xXQD.



I would expect the D6 to be similar to the Z6/Z7 bodies where you have a hybrid CFExpress/XQD slot.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 31, 2019)

raptor3x said:


> I would expect the D6 to be similar to the Z6/Z7 bodies where you have a hybrid CFExpress/XQD slot.


Other than different protocols and different generation of PCI-E bus both XQD and CFxpress(Type-B) are same cards. D6 will be a traditional Pro DSLR similar to D5.


----------



## Diltiazem (Aug 31, 2019)

No mention of MP count?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2019)

In all of my many encounters in bird photography, I have never seen a D series whereas I have come across 1Ds galore. Must have led a very sheltered life.


----------



## sid.safari (Aug 31, 2019)

I like it! This will mean we get a 1Dx mark III with similar features (I hope).

As a wildlife photographer I'm torn between moving to the Sony A9 (A9 II) or sticking with the Canon lineup. If the 1Dx Mark III has compelling features I don't mind staying with Canon DSLR. As hyped as mirrorless is for all other kinds of photography...when it comes to wildlife I think DSLR still has many advantages.


----------



## sid.safari (Aug 31, 2019)

I hope Canon keeps CFAST on the new 1Dx lineup....just for legacy users. I have a 512 card that will be impossible to sell otherwise. 

Give us CFAST and CExpress for all I care. Just don't abandon CFAST so quickly after trumpeting it as the next big thing in the 1dx II.


----------



## djack41 (Aug 31, 2019)

Wow. The Nikon D6 specs sound fantastic. Hey Canon, are you awake? Better be.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 31, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Wow. The Nikon D6 specs sound fantastic. Hey Canon, are you awake? Better be.


----------



## mjg79 (Aug 31, 2019)

I am nit-picking but IBIS isn't a "mirrorless technology" - Sony, Minolta, Pentax, Olympus all used it in SLR cameras, in some cases many years ago.

The D6 looks a great camera - in truth, at the absolute top end there isn't much difference between Canon and Nikon in terms of build quality, features or even - for the most part - lens quality. It's a bit like arguing whether one prefers Bentley or Rolls Royce. So I sincerely hope Nikon put out a great camera as it only keeps the pressure on Canon.


----------



## slclick (Aug 31, 2019)

Honestly, I miss the good old fashioned Nikon vs Canon arguments. They seem to be rooted in facts. All this 24p chatter, Canon is *******, Switching to Sony blather does nothing but divide us. Photographers should stick together.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 31, 2019)

slclick said:


> Photographers should stick together...



...and fight against Nikon.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2019)

mjg79 said:


> I am nit-picking but IBIS isn't a "mirrorless technology" - Sony, Minolta, Pentax, Olympus all used it in SLR cameras, in some cases many years ago.
> 
> The D6 looks a great camera - in truth, at the absolute top end there isn't much difference between Canon and Nikon in terms of build quality, features or even - for the most part - lens quality. It's a bit like arguing whether one prefers Bentley or Rolls Royce. So I sincerely hope Nikon put out a great camera as it only keeps the pressure on Canon.


Honda vs Toyota is geographically more appropriate and certainly more climatically acceptable.


----------



## slclick (Aug 31, 2019)

ethanz said:


> ...and fight against Nikon.


I never experienced mean spirited debate with that dialog, unlike recent 'discussions'. All in all we were all shooting (stills) and it was good. Now we have filmmakers coming out of the thin air all around us. Joining the ranks of marathon runners (you know when it was a rarity and now everyone you know has run one)


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Aug 31, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> A7R IV is not a flagship sports camera.



Didn't say that body was a flagship, and compared to the fortress-like pro packages of the Canon and Nikon bodies I noted, Sony doesn't nave a single flagship sports camera by those benchmarks.


----------



## Architect1776 (Sep 1, 2019)

reef58 said:


> What do you think they will use? I really suspect the 1dx3 will be my next camera but your comment has me curious



CFast and XQD are dead.
CFExpress will replace them both in the next pro level cameras.








Sony switches up from XQD with new super tough 1.7GB/sec CFexpress card


Hot on the heels of ProGrade Digital’s CFexpress announcement, Sony, too has announced that new CFexpress cards are coming. While Sony’s cards don’t come in the same high 1TB capacity as the ProGrade cards, they are even faster, offering up to 1700MB/sec read and 1480MB/sec write speeds. They’re...




www.diyphotography.net


----------



## unfocused (Sep 1, 2019)

CFast: “reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2019)

sid.safari said:


> I hope Canon keeps CFAST on the new 1Dx lineup....just for legacy users. I have a 512 card that will be impossible to sell otherwise.
> 
> Give us CFAST and CExpress for all I care. Just don't abandon CFAST so quickly after trumpeting it as the next big thing in the 1dx II.



Why sell it when you can give it to me?

Needy Jack


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Sep 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> In all of my many encounters in bird photography, I have never seen a D series whereas I have come across 1Ds galore. Must have led a very sheltered life.




I’ve seen a wide spectrum of cameras 

1D: shrinking numbers unless it’s a big time expensive safari with semi pros
7D: second or primary body
5D mk: 
D series: Nikon has some loyal followers
Even rebels and lower end canon 
Recently a bunch of mirrorless with Sony and sometimes Olympus 

I have not seen many 5ds


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Sep 1, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Did you miss the reference to the A9 or are you just making excuses?



I am curious to hear your take on the A9
I have no experience using it


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2019)

Drcampbellicu said:


> I’ve seen a wide spectrum of cameras
> 
> 1D: shrinking numbers unless it’s a big time expensive safari with semi pros
> 7D: second or primary body
> ...


Remember, my experience is bird and nature photography. I see many 7DIIs, some 5DIVs and earlier, a few D500s, the odd D7200/7100 and Rebel, a sprinkling of 1Ds, and an increasing number of Sonys. On my recent trip to the Galapagos and Amazon, to my shock, we were the only ones with telephoto lenses and binoculars - the others just had phones apart from one guy with a Leica M. In the specialist bird part in the Andes, nearly all Canons (including another 5DSR) and a nice senior individual with a Sony A9 and the new 200-600mm lens. More images are being posted from that lens from known forum birders, and it's looking good.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Sep 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Remember, my experience is bird and nature photography. I see many 7DIIs, some 5DIVs and earlier, a few D500s, the odd D7200/7100 and Rebel, a sprinkling of 1Ds, and an increasing number of Sonys. On my recent trip to the Galapagos and Amazon, to my shock, we were the only ones with telephoto lenses and binoculars - the others just had phones apart from one guy with a Leica M. In the specialist bird part in the Andes, nearly all Canons (including another 5DSR) and a nice senior individual with a Sony A9 and the new 200-600mm lens. More images are being posted from that lens from known forum birders, and it's looking good.



Cool
I’ve been shocked to see more casual photographers on these nature trips as well. I agree with your observation: they’re using a lot of different things to take pics. Even little point and shoots!
It’s cool to see how the base is broadening to include more than just hard core photographers. Some of these guys and gals will catch the big and upgrade to a higher end camera over time but some might not.

Interesting times


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Canon1966 said:


> With the 90D and this being announced I don't think DSLRs are dead anytime soon. At least I hope not especially if we have several 'L' lenses. I do really like the EVFs though.


Interesting that the current issue of Professional Photographers of America Magazine has no dSLR's advertised at all. Not even in the B&H pages. 

The 5D IV has dropped another $300 recently. Will there be another 5D dSLR?

Whatever dSLR's are coming out now were in the design/production pipeline for some time, but there might not be any following.

I don't remember anybody claiming (when Canon announced the EOS R  ) there wouldn't be one more generation of dSLR's--or even a few new dSLR lenses which had been planned years back. Nothing in recent industry news changes my opinion that the dSLR is a legacy product.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 2, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


None of my fellow photographers' are professional sports photographers. Only one has a Canon 1Dx with the balance owning one of the 5D iii or iv bodies, with a handful owning 6d's and 6dii's and none of the Nikon shooters I know sport a D5. They mostly own D850's and D750's. None of us yet own a Canon R body but one Nikon owner has a Z7, which he has fully embraced. With the push toward mirrorless growing stronger, it is somewhat surprising that none of us own a Sony. As the Mfg.'s continue to improve their mirrorless offerings, who knows what we will be shooting next yr or five yrs from now? Being a hiker, I do own a Canon M50, perfect for trail photography and my camera of choice when hiking long distances. I'm sure I will eventually invest in a future gen R body, one with IBIS and a faster frame rate. While the Canon 1Dx series and the Nikon D pro bodies are stellar, they are just too big and too heavy for prolonged hiking and nature photography on the move. When I feel the need for a FF body, I opt for the lighter, smaller 6Dii, sans battery grip, for better portability. The Canon and Nikon pro bodies are built like tanks but they also carry like one. I can certainly see why those able to carry a bipod or tripod and/or needing a blistering frame rate on demand would want one though. At any rate, it's certainly nice to have all of these choices and to see that Canon and Nikon continue to support and have not abandoned the high end DSLR market.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Sep 2, 2019)

Agree on the weight and size issues with the big boy bodies

On some of my safari trips the boats and keeps have tripods setup for large bodies and folks bring out the heavier bodies
I think the move to mirrorless will yield great professional bodies that will be lighter and smaller

That’s my hope at least


----------



## SteB1 (Sep 2, 2019)

I think this is why we will see a big shift to mirrorless by Canon and Nikon. DSLRs have pretty much reached the end of the line in terms of big advances. No more leaps forward in frame rate or AF, just incremental improvements. This is not to say mirrorless are clearly better than DSLRs, as there are pluses and minuses for both. Just that the manufacturers can no longer include leaps forward, and the only thing moving forward which will make a difference to photographers, are sensors, which are equal with mirrorless. Whereas potentially mirrorless has some way to advance in terms of frame rate, AF, EVF performance. In other words, what I'm saying is that new performance camera i.e. in the class of the 1Dx or 7D line in DSLR form would have similar AF and frame rate, but a new mirrorless equivalent could have a potentially much higher frame rate and more advanced AF system.

My comments are purely based on manufacturers marketing these products. Certainly the manufacturers are capable of producing more polished DSLRs, just not a leap forward in performance. I think this is why we never saw a 7D mkII update yet. Canon would struggle to produce anything more than an incremental and more polished upgrade, with sensor resolution being the only possible leap forward. Yes, there's a number of things which could be updated, deeper buffer, better video specs, but overall camera performance will be similar.


----------



## ozturert (Sep 2, 2019)

SteB1 said:


> I think this is why we will see a big shift to mirrorless by Canon and Nikon. DSLRs have pretty much reached the end of the line in terms of big advances. No more leaps forward in frame rate or AF, just incremental improvements. This is not to say mirrorless are clearly better than DSLRs, as there are pluses and minuses for both. Just that the manufacturers can no longer include leaps forward, and the only thing moving forward which will make a difference to photographers, are sensors, which are equal with mirrorless. Whereas potentially mirrorless has some way to advance in terms of frame rate, AF, EVF performance. In other words, what I'm saying is that new performance camera i.e. in the class of the 1Dx or 7D line in DSLR form would have similar AF and frame rate, but a new mirrorless equivalent could have a potentially much higher frame rate and more advanced AF system.



I think you can still improve AF (look at what Nikon did in D500/D5/D850). Even fps can be enhanced if the camera can take 2 frames between each mirror flap instead of one. I think DSLRs are quite mature but there can always be improvement like buffer, video specs etc.. (as you mentioned).
The push to mirrorless is mostly financial. Despite initial investments, mirrorless are simpler to produce, hence less expensive due to less moving parts. Lensrentals found out that EOS R's shell has a lot of empty space. Without mirror, it is so much simpler.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Sep 2, 2019)

ozturert said:


> I think you can still improve AF (look at what Nikon did in D500/D5/D850). Even fps can be enhanced if the camera can take 2 frames between each mirror flap instead of one. I think DSLRs are quite mature but there can always be improvement like buffer, video specs etc.. (as you mentioned).
> The push to mirrorless is mostly financial. Despite initial investments, mirrorless are simpler to produce, hence less expensive due to less moving parts. Lensrentals found out that EOS R's shell has a lot of empty space. Without mirror, it is so much simpler.



Not an engineer at all but to regurgitate what I have read about this transition
More freed up space
Cheaper due to less complexity 
In some ways faster/more continuous data

The above together can help preserve margins and allow more resources to be put into other improvements since margins are better

Overall mirrorless “should” be on a better improvement curve over the next few years

So they say at least
I suspect the improved margins will be a huge factor


----------



## slclick (Sep 2, 2019)

Not sure what big leaps forward some folks think there has been. Incremental is the way of the industry, especially Canon. Film to Digital was revolutionary,...all improvements in digital, even to ML is evolutionary and many would say it's not an improvement at all.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Sep 4, 2019)

The 1DXiii better be good !~ 
Dual CFexpress !~


----------

